# What Happens if you miss the call for employment?



## May123 (22 Nov 2013)

Quick Question-What Happens if your out and about when the call comes in for your employment with the forces? Will They call back or will they email you etc..?
Thanks


----------



## dapaterson (22 Nov 2013)

JTF-2 is sent to your house, they abduct you and whisk you away to work as a prisoner on the secret arctic mind control ray project.


----------



## Okanagan Guy (22 Nov 2013)

They give up on you and call the next guy...  :facepalm:

Just kidding! 

I would suspect they leave a message for you to call back.


----------



## May123 (22 Nov 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> JTF-2 is sent to your house, they abduct you and whisk you away to work as a prisoner on the secret arctic mind control ray project.



Hahaha good man...


----------



## May123 (22 Nov 2013)

Okanagan Guy said:
			
		

> They give up on you and call the next guy...  :facepalm:
> 
> Just kidding!
> 
> I would suspect they leave a message for you to call back.



Thanks! Waiting on a call right now.. hopefully i didnt miss it.. or they dont want me..!


----------



## Okanagan Guy (22 Nov 2013)

May123 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Waiting on a call right now.. hopefully i didnt miss it.. or they dont want me..!



Good Luck!!! What are you going for?


----------



## Bluebulldog (22 Nov 2013)

You know there's nothing wrong with calling the CFRC and following up either.......


----------



## May123 (22 Nov 2013)

Okanagan Guy said:
			
		

> Good Luck!!! What are you going for?



Im in for infantry and i understand selection was just recently!


----------



## May123 (22 Nov 2013)

Bluebulldog said:
			
		

> You know there's nothing wrong with calling the CFRC and following up either.......



I thought about that but selection was just recently so i thought id give it a few days!


----------



## Okanagan Guy (22 Nov 2013)

Nov 21 for a lot of trades. The local CFRC won't be able to confirm any selection until next week... so I've been told. 

Gonna be an anxious weekend for you!


----------



## justsomeotherguy (22 Nov 2013)

No kidding. Have had a near cardiac arrest every time my phone has gone off today.


----------



## May123 (22 Nov 2013)

Chorn said:
			
		

> No kidding. Have had a near cardiac arrest every time my phone has gone off today.



Thank god I'm not the only one who feels like that!!


----------



## May123 (22 Nov 2013)

Okanagan Guy said:
			
		

> Nov 21 for a lot of trades. The local CFRC won't be able to confirm any selection until next week... so I've been told.
> 
> Gonna be an anxious weekend for you!



Ohh you know it!


----------



## justsomeotherguy (22 Nov 2013)

Phone just went off to inform me my post was quoted. Thanks May123 for the heart attack.


----------



## May123 (22 Nov 2013)

Chorn said:
			
		

> Phone just went off to inform me my post was quoted. Thanks May123 for the heart attack.



Hey just prepping you for the real thing


----------



## DAA (22 Nov 2013)

Okanagan Guy said:
			
		

> They give up on you and call the next guy...  :facepalm:



They call and leave a message with a parent/sibling who forgets to pass it on to you and then give up on you;  or
They call get no answer and you don't have voice mail, etc and then give up on your;  or
They email you multiple times using the wrong email address or the email goes into your "Junk Folder" and then give up on you;  or
They call you multiple times using the wrong/old phone number and then give up on you;  or
They forget to call you and then give up on you;  or
They don't even bother processing the offer and give up on you.

I think that pretty much covers all the possible scenarios.....unless of course you happen to be available when the phone rings....


----------



## May123 (22 Nov 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> They call and leave a message with a parent/sibling who forgets to pass it on to you and then give up on you;  or
> They call get no answer and you don't have voice mail, etc and then give up on your;  or
> They email you multiple times using the wrong email address or the email goes into your "Junk Folder" and then give up on you;  or
> They call you multiple times using the wrong/old phone number and then give up on you;  or
> ...



Hey thanks a lot! Il be living by the phone!


----------



## c91williamson (22 Nov 2013)

I applied well over a year ago, finished my medical, interview and CFAT october 9th 2013, just wondering if anyone else who had their interview and such this fall has had a phone call about employment for the CF yet? 


Havent heard anything yet myself, just a little worried...ok thats a lie, I am going crazy watching my phone everyday worried I missed a call or they don't want me :-[ haha maybe I am just to overly excited about becoming a member of the CF


----------



## BeyondTheNow (22 Nov 2013)

You will become very familiar with the phrase _'Hurry up and wait'_, if you haven't heard it already. 

If you just finished things last month, my best guess judging from my own experience and that of several users here is that you probably won't hear anything further until April-ish. Just stay in casual contact with your file manager during the slow periods of no contact and no updates with any questions you might have.


----------



## c91williamson (23 Nov 2013)

haha having gone through 7 years of cadets I am definitely familiar with the term "hurry up and wait". not to say that its anything like the actual military but its certainly an aspect I am aware of.

Yeah I email my file manager every friday, politely of course to make sure everything is going smoothly. Just wanted to see if anyone may have heard anything yet is all, to put my mind at ease I suppose


----------



## Medtech45 (23 Nov 2013)

Good one DAA! Now I'm paranoid too! Lol


----------



## marinemech (23 Nov 2013)

c91, give them a call next week, there was a round of selections on the 21st, they may have the final cut of who made this round, hopefully they will have the info early on next week, cause like you, i have been in a holding pattern for a little bit


----------



## May123 (23 Nov 2013)

Medtech45 said:
			
		

> Good one DAA! Now I'm paranoid too! Lol



Glad I'm not the only one! Best of luck!


----------



## kratz (23 Nov 2013)

Instead of asking WWJD? 

Ask, WDWDBI?  






(What did we do before internet?)


----------



## EME Hopeful (23 Nov 2013)

and don't get so excited when you get the call that you forget to ask for the persons call back information incase anything happens...... otherwise the paranoia is even worse


----------



## c91williamson (23 Nov 2013)

Alright will do marinemech, thanks for the info!


----------



## RectorCR (25 Nov 2013)

c91williamson said:
			
		

> I applied well over a year ago, finished my medical, interview and CFAT october 9th 2013, just wondering if anyone else who had their interview and such this fall has had a phone call about employment for the CF yet?
> 
> 
> Havent heard anything yet myself, just a little worried...ok thats a lie, I am going crazy watching my phone everyday worried I missed a call or they don't want me :-[ haha maybe I am just to overly excited about becoming a member of the CF



First, you haven't been waiting long enough to even have been merit listed yet. Secondly, I wouldn't hold your breathe, I've been merit listed since May 2013 and first applied Oct. 2012. It's dependent on too many variables to count so like they say "Hurry up and wait!".


----------



## ForeverLearning (25 Nov 2013)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> First, you haven't been waiting long enough to even have been merit listed yet. Secondly, I wouldn't hold your breathe, I've been merit listed since May 2013 and first applied Oct. 2012. It's dependent on too many variables to count so like they say "Hurry up and wait!".



Sorry but this is false he has plenty of time to be merit listed if he got all his things completed on October 9th. I did all my interviews and thing on Nov. 1st and was merit listed last week. I even had a few hiccups in between interviewing and merit listing. 

FYI. I'm not saying the OP is merit listed.


----------



## DAA (25 Nov 2013)

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> I did all my interviews and thing on Nov. 1st and was merit listed last week. I even had a few hiccups in between interviewing and merit listing.



Sometimes, CFRC's can say one thing, then do another.  You might want to recheck with regards to your statement above.....

I have seen several people say "I was merit listed", only to contact their CFRC a week or two later only to find out they actually weren't.


----------



## RectorCR (25 Nov 2013)

ForeverLearning said:
			
		

> Sorry but this is false he has plenty of time to be merit listed if he got all his things completed on October 9th. I did all my interviews and thing on Nov. 1st and was merit listed last week. I even had a few hiccups in between interviewing and merit listing.
> 
> FYI. I'm not saying the OP is merit listed.



Some people get rushed through depending on a million different things but the medical for instance usually takes at least 4 weeks to get approved by Ottawa (I had a long conversation with the guy doing my medical about how asinine the medical process is). I suppose if you did your medical earlier on in the process then you wouldn't have to wait for that to clear and potentially get a call a few days after say your CFAT if that was last. 

All in all my point was don't hold your breath...I passed up a lot of things over the last year because of lack of information and misinformation from my LRC.


----------



## mrjasonc (25 Nov 2013)

Everyone's situation is unique and different. I can understand the "lack" of information from the CFRC's point. Safer to give to little info then to provide "false" hope as there are just to many factors to hold up the process. I was told on 2 occasions I would be merit listed before I actually was. Ensured to bother my recruiter yet one last time 2 weeks after my supposive merit list date to make sure I was on the list and finally was. So sit tight, join a gym, get your PT in and keep your days busy as that's what BMQ will be like. Get a tutor and just stay on top of yourself both mentally and physically. All over these forums are people worried about Express tests etc. But I have been told one of the worst things to get used to was the "Death by PowerPoint". So after doing an undisclosed amount of pushups and marches and parades and don't forget the obstacle course, now we are going to sit you down for 2-3hrs of PowerPoint and if you fall asleep now you're standing. Just throwing it out there. Prep while you can.


----------



## c91williamson (25 Nov 2013)

keep the info rolling guys! This may sound like a total "noob" question and frankly a little embarrassed to ask, but, How do I know weather or not I have been "merit listed"? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## EME Hopeful (25 Nov 2013)

Only sure fire way to know is to call your Local RC and ask as far as I know


----------



## BeyondTheNow (25 Nov 2013)

c91williamson said:
			
		

> keep the info rolling guys! This may sound like a total "noob" question and frankly a little embarrassed to ask, but, How do I know weather or not I have been "merit listed"?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Contact your RC/file manager and ask. They will let you know.


----------



## c91williamson (26 Nov 2013)

ok I thought it was the file manager, but I have asked him a couple times now via email and he seems to keep ignoring the question.


----------



## EME Hopeful (26 Nov 2013)

I was told by my Interview Officer ( I assume he was the file manager?), who was changing jobs a few days later and no longer in charge of my application, that I could call anybody in the RC and they would be able to tell you.  And I can verify that I have called/walked right into the front desk and they were able to tell me everything I needed to know so far about where my application stood in the process


----------



## May123 (26 Nov 2013)

Not sure if the people did there applications online here? but from what ive seen that log in, your GC Key account you made gives you the whole process of your application and tells you what you've handed in. Its hard to understand what it means. If anybody has any insight that would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## EME Hopeful (26 Nov 2013)

When its working it provides a check list of items that you need to hand in and which ones you've handed in..... the key word though is when it's working..... I think in 7 months that it took me from the start to the job offer, the online page via the GC key only worked 5 or so days.


----------



## DAA (26 Nov 2013)

That site is actually a very nice and handy tool.  The only problem, is that with any "GIGO" type of application, it is only as good as the person who feeds and maintains the data.

So if the information isn't being updated the way it should be, then what you end up seeing on line is of little if any value.


----------



## ComDvr13 (26 Nov 2013)

Hello,

I wrote my CFAT today, went well, I am eligible for the two full-time/reg force trades I picked, Cbt Engr & Infantry. They said they are doing things in a "new way" now as to waste less time, I imagine they mean their resources (medical, interview, etc.), on people who may have selected trades that aren't hiring.

Well, I am eligible and I was told to wait for a call regarding further booking of interview, medical, and physical evaluation, which is what I am going to do. But I am curious (as Cbt Engr has closed, but Infantry I believe is still open,) as to the likelihood of receiving that call in 1 to 2 weeks time. I asked but the recruiting officer didnt clarify so maybe my question wasnt specific enough.

I was told by my recruiter that selection for trades is on-going year round and not necessarily a fall or spring kind of affair. As opposed to what I became to believe via army.ca. but that matter is neither here nor there.

I just want to be able to do more while my application processes than simply increasing my physical health by exercise.

Anyone have an inside perspective on what to expect other than that future call? I suppose they'll be calling my references if they decide to move my file forward? Checking my previous employment, etc...

I still have to hand in my high school transcript and my birth certificate (had to use passport temporarily).

Sidenote: I marked not to call my current employer and one past employer. On the grounds that it could render me ineligible to keep my current occupation or as I am looking at potentially returning to the particular previous employer which is why I marked it "no - do not contact." because I definitely wouldnt get the job as they want long-term prospects and wouldnt hire me if they knew I was just waiting for a call to go somewhere else (i.e. army). the job is unionized..
Will this seem suspicious or odd to them - I mean the option is there but I didnt put a reason..? As they have yet to ask about it (i.e. at the interview?)

Anyway, despite some prior minor drug use in the past, sober for over one year!  , minus the booze of course, the recruiting officer I spoke with seemed enthusiastic and was really quite nice to me.

Ha! Im just excited and elated, maybe a little nervous! 

I think I did well on the CFAT, they didnt give us any indicator whatsoever other than, "you all did well and dont worry about your eligibility," and I was told specifically, "you're eligible for Cbt Engr." I dont want to make anything more of this than it is.

AH!  ;D thanks guys
I just had to share!


----------



## Jayrickson (26 Nov 2013)

Congrats! 
I marked the same thing for a current and former employer, don't worry about it. Things happen!


----------



## KerryBlue (26 Nov 2013)

Don't mean to burst your bubble but after my CFAT they said it would be 1-2 weeks and I would get a call. Here I am 6 weeks later with nothing except the knowledge that my background check is being done, and has been since Nov 6. The next step for you is the background check which could take anywhere from a month 3-4, then everything else. Then everything else. 

I wish you the best of luck and hope to see you at CFLRS, or CFSME sometime in the future


----------



## BeyondTheNow (26 Nov 2013)

c91williamson said:
			
		

> ok I thought it was the file manager, but I have asked him a couple times now via email and he seems to keep ignoring the question.



Depending on your RC, the front desk should be able to help you there. Either the person who answers specifically, or they should be able to direct you to someone who can.

While sometimes it may seem that your questions are being deliberately ignored, keep in mind many MCCs/file managers can be quite busy. If one method of communication isn't awarding you much luck, try another. 

When you finally reach someone, (ideally your final manager) ask which type of communication they'd prefer.  My file manager has specifically requested email when at all possible. Each one is different.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (26 Nov 2013)

EME Hopeful said:
			
		

> I was told by my Interview Officer ( I assume he was the file manager?)...



I believe it depends on the RC. If they are a location of lower volume, the person who interviewed you (a Military Career Counselor) may also be your file manager.  In other locations, the MCC and file manager are two different people.


----------



## Jayrickson (26 Nov 2013)

Personnel needs also plays a large part of contact timing I would imagine. 
I'm not sure I've seen a time where combat trades were in demand.


----------



## EME Hopeful (26 Nov 2013)

From the people at the Toronto CFRC and some members on here, the whole process usually takes a year on average.  Sometimes less sometimes more, so don't be holding your breath waiting.  The only thing you can do is call back every so often to check on the status of your profile.


----------



## t.robichaud (26 Nov 2013)

What was the CFAT like? I`m writing mine tomorrow afternoon and I`m both nervous and excited 
My occupation choices were Pilot, Air Combat Systems Officer, and Civil Engineering Officer.


----------



## c91williamson (27 Nov 2013)

thanks for the info guys! 

I definitely understand they have a lot of stuff going on. Gonna phone my file manager for the first time tomorrow(He requested email contact but i figured i may be able to get a straighter answer if i phone) just to see how things are coming along. was hoping for a phone call yesterday (26th) as it would have made a wicked awesome birthday present haha, but that was just wishful thinking.

Found out I did not qualify as a weapons tech   as I failed my Colour vision test, so hoping I am still good for Vehicle Tech and Infantry  


Thanks in advance


----------



## May123 (27 Nov 2013)

Any one get there call yet?


----------



## c91williamson (27 Nov 2013)

Nope still waiting! 

Good luck!


----------



## marinemech (27 Nov 2013)

i have no doubt c91 that you will make the cut for one for Vehtech of Inf., me i have been sweating bullets as i have heard nothing, and the CFRC cannot confirm nor deny anything at this time.  ullhair: is all i can do at this moment


----------



## marinemech (27 Nov 2013)

:crickets: on this end lol


----------



## amills990 (27 Nov 2013)

still waiting........


----------



## mrjasonc (27 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> i have no doubt c91 that you will make the cut for one for Vehtech of Inf., me i have been sweating bullets as i have heard nothing, and the CFRC cannot confirm nor deny anything at this time.  ullhair: is all i can do at this moment



marinetech - Man, I hear ya brother! I am in the same boat. Times like this you need a portable folding "holy poop bar" .....


----------



## c91williamson (27 Nov 2013)

I feel your pain guys! waiting for this phone call for employment is seriously making me crazy, every time my phone rings I have an actual heart attack  haha.


----------



## Hattie56 (27 Nov 2013)

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> marinetech - Man, I hear ya brother! I am in the same boat. Times like this you need a portable folding "holy poop bar" .....





			
				marinemech said:
			
		

> i have no doubt c91 that you will make the cut for one for Vehtech of Inf., me i have been sweating bullets as i have heard nothing, and the CFRC cannot confirm nor deny anything at this time.  ullhair: is all i can do at this moment



In the same boat, ugh lol


----------



## DAA (27 Nov 2013)

May123 said:
			
		

> Any one get there call yet?



The only one that I have seen so far was for someone in Ottawa.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-1272206.html#msg1272206

I was thinking that it would take about a week after the selections before the calls would start going out (ie; tomorrow/Thursday or so).  But then again, some CFRC's are quicker than others......


----------



## mrjasonc (27 Nov 2013)

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> In the same boat, ugh lol



It would be interesting to compare CF Lives with one another 5-10 years from. See if were still this excited/Anxious with each course from here on out. And just share our experiences .......


----------



## amills990 (27 Nov 2013)

im in the same boat as y'all and the suspense is killer!


----------



## justsomeotherguy (27 Nov 2013)

I received my offer for Crewman yesterday from CFRC London. BMQ start date of Jan 6.

-Chorn


----------



## c91williamson (28 Nov 2013)

that would be a cool idea Jasonc. I keep seeing more and more people on here getting offers, hoping I am soon!


----------



## amills990 (28 Nov 2013)

Here's to another day of hope!


----------



## Hattie56 (28 Nov 2013)

amills990 said:
			
		

> Here's to another day of hope!



I called my file manager today. First time i got ahold of anyone. Unfortunately no update has been made.


----------



## Steve94 (28 Nov 2013)

Hey guys, long time lurker first time poster here.

Well I called my File Manager Monday to find out that I have been selected for Infantry! All I have to do now is wait (impatiently) while paper work is sorted around for the "official" call.

Cheers!


----------



## c91williamson (28 Nov 2013)

welcome Steve! congrats on the unofficial news! I am apparently waiting for one more bit of security paperwork to go through as well so hopefully I am in the same boat as yourself!


----------



## c91williamson (28 Nov 2013)

Also, probably a good time to kick my half ass workout routine into high gear as this date closes in!


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (28 Nov 2013)

Congrats Steve94! I hope I get the same news tomorrow when I call my RC.


----------



## Hattie56 (28 Nov 2013)

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> Congrats Steve94! I hope I get the same news tomorrow when I call my RC.



You are living in Halifax right? GL on reaching the file manager. Ive called plenty of times and only managed to get through one time.. If you do get through,hopefully you hear good news!! ;D


----------



## Jayrickson (28 Nov 2013)

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> It would be interesting to compare CF Lives with one another 5-10 years from.



I plan to stay in touch with my fellow recruits!
 I even made a friend during the CFAT (we were the only ones with mustaches, it was fate), and we hope to be in the same BMQ, but the odds of that may be slim.


----------



## May123 (28 Nov 2013)

When would be the latest date they would call you? Any help would be great! Thanks! And Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Steve94 (28 Nov 2013)

Thanks for the support!



			
				May123 said:
			
		

> When would be the latest date they would call you? Any help would be great! Thanks! And Good luck to everyone!



I would assume, so don't quote me on it, next week and even into the following week possibly. It takes time for RC's to double check information and select enrollment/BMQ dates, after all that they would call the selected with job offers. But I am confident that the enrollment ceremonies  will happen before the Christmas break.


----------



## marinemech (28 Nov 2013)

and i believe most try to give you at lease 30 days if you are in active employment (or in my case 45 days as per signed agreement  ???) also gives people time to get out of leases, take care of power, gas, ET cetera.


----------



## Tralax (28 Nov 2013)

I got "The Call" today!!!! BMQ Jan 27!!!


----------



## EME Hopeful (28 Nov 2013)

Steve94 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support!
> 
> I would assume, so don't quote me on it, next week and even into the following week possibly. It takes time for RC's to double check information and select enrollment/BMQ dates, after all that they would call the selected with job offers. But I am confident that the enrollment ceremonies  will happen before the Christmas break.



Not necessarily before the Christmas break if they follow similar procedures for BMQ and BMOQ.  My BMOQ is 13 Jan 2014 and my enrollment is 8 Jan 2014


----------



## May123 (28 Nov 2013)

Steve94 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the support!
> 
> I would assume, so don't quote me on it, next week and even into the following week possibly. It takes time for RC's to double check information and select enrollment/BMQ dates, after all that they would call the selected with job offers. But I am confident that the enrollment ceremonies  will happen before the Christmas break.




Thanks a lot!! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Steve94 (28 Nov 2013)

EME Hopeful said:
			
		

> Not necessarily before the Christmas break if they follow similar procedures for BMQ and BMOQ.  My BMOQ is 13 Jan 2014 and my enrollment is 8 Jan 2014



From my understanding, enrolment would depend on start date of the platoon in the new year. For example if someone's BMQ start date is January 6th they would enroll the said person before the break so that they are ready to start after the holiday. (Correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## Tralax (28 Nov 2013)

Got my call today from CFRC Oshawa for Naval Communicator.  BMQ to start Jan 27


----------



## Tralax (28 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> and i believe most try to give you at lease 30 days if you are in active employment (or in my case 45 days as per signed agreement  ???) also gives people time to get out of leases, take care of power, gas, ET cetera.



I asked the person that called me if I had any time to discuss with my family etc.  He gave me about 30 hours from the time he called for me to get back to him.


----------



## EME Hopeful (28 Nov 2013)

Steve94 said:
			
		

> From my understanding, enrolment would depend on start date of the platoon in the new year. For example if someone's BMQ start date is January 6th they would enroll the said person before the break so that they are ready to start after the holiday. (Correct me if I am wrong)



Yes of course that would make sense, sorry I totally blanked out on that scenario.


----------



## Hattie56 (29 Nov 2013)

Anyone from the east coast get offers? I only see people near Borden or Ottawa getting calls.


----------



## marinemech (29 Nov 2013)

Checked the Map, yupp we exist, this must be a new step to see how long before you go crazy  :evil:


----------



## mrjasonc (29 Nov 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> Checked the Map, yupp we exist, this must be a new step to see how long before you go crazy  :evil:



Ya man, I don't know what is taking some CFRC's so long to start rolling out their calls. I have not seen anyone from CFRC Hamilton selected at all yet. Though I was told yesterday from CFRC Hamilton that most candidates that were merit listed with Hamilton were selected, with the exception of a few. So they haven't even started calling yet.


----------



## May123 (30 Nov 2013)

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Ya man, I don't know what is taking some CFRC's so long to start rolling out their calls. I have not seen anyone from CFRC Hamilton selected at all yet. Though I was told yesterday from CFRC Hamilton that most candidates that were merit listed with Hamilton were selected, with the exception of a few. So they haven't even started calling yet.



I was told by a recruiter in Kingston that there really busy and it might take as long as 2 weeks starting now for them to start going out!


----------



## DAA (2 Dec 2013)

May123 said:
			
		

> I was told by a recruiter in Kingston that there really busy and it might take as long as 2 weeks starting now for them to start going out!



Now that makes no sense.  Two weeks from now and CFRC's will be heading into Christmas Block leave until early Jan, so that leaves them little if any time to process the paperwork required for enrolment, travel bookings, etc to get applicants to St Jean for the early BMQ's.

Nothing like leaving things until the very last minute...


----------



## May123 (2 Dec 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Now that makes no sense.  Two weeks from now and CFRC's will be heading into Christmas Block leave until early Jan, so that leaves them little if any time to process the paperwork required for enrolment, travel bookings, etc to get applicants to St Jean for the early BMQ's.
> 
> Nothing like leaving things until the very last minute...



Tell me About it! Its been a few weeks now from the 21st! ah well, they must have there reasons!


----------



## Delaney1986 (2 Dec 2013)

Talking about having a heart attack every time the phone rings...

My husband has been calling me from the line on base, which shows up, 422-2000 - same as the recruiting centre, and messing with me. He's gonna get it if he keeps it up...


----------



## justsomeotherguy (2 Dec 2013)

Ouch. I hope he likes the couch.


----------



## Hattie56 (2 Dec 2013)

May123 said:
			
		

> Tell me About it! Its been a few weeks now from the 21st! ah well, they must have there reasons!



It hasn't even been 2 yet! On a side note, its driving me crazy!


----------



## May123 (2 Dec 2013)

Got the Call! Jan 6 BMQ! Infantry!


----------



## marinemech (2 Dec 2013)

Congratulations May, have a blast


----------



## justsomeotherguy (2 Dec 2013)

See you there


----------



## Hattie56 (2 Dec 2013)

May123 said:
			
		

> Got the Call! Jan 6 BMQ! Infantry!



What RC are you with? Congrats again!


----------



## May123 (2 Dec 2013)

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> What RC are you with? Congrats again!


Kingston!


----------



## Hattie56 (2 Dec 2013)

May123 said:
			
		

> Kingston!



Everybody I've seen get offers are from Ontario! When are they coming to the east coast lol.


----------



## Steve94 (2 Dec 2013)

Congrats May, best of luck!

I talked to my file manager again, she told me that the reason that there is a longer wait is because of a lot of people have been selected and all have to be contacted. She is hoping that everything is complete by the end of this week.  She also told me, unofficially, that my BMQ would start the second week in January!


----------



## May123 (2 Dec 2013)

Steve94 said:
			
		

> Congrats May, best of luck!
> 
> I talked to my file manager again, she told me that the reason that there is a longer wait is because of a lot of people have been selected and all have to be contacted. She is hoping that everything is complete by the end of this week.  She also told me, unofficially, that my BMQ would start the second week in January!


Thanks! Atleast it's unofficial instead of waiting to know!


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

That is my scenario as well. RC "unofficially" informed me of my selection as well. That was on Thursday and at that point was given the time frame of "today or tomorrow" should get the call. That being said here we sit Monday afternoon nearing 3:30 and nothing yet lol "hurry up and wait" are the only words that come to mind.


----------



## TKelite (2 Dec 2013)

Same here JasonC, I am Hamilton as well I was told they would be starting to call this week.  I was also unofficially informed for Infantry.


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

I guess a lot of us merit listed through Hamilton were selected off the list. Pretty good ratio for Hamilton. I don't know the total but "only a few were not selected" is what I was told.


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Which is probably why it is taking so long. Lots of paperwork, bookings, travel etc to get ready. I am also assuming a faulty photocopier could be the issue as well...


----------



## TKelite (2 Dec 2013)

I also heard that only a few were not selected.  I did not know that the photocopier is messed up lol


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

The photocopier is my assumption lol


----------



## TKelite (2 Dec 2013)

Oh I see!


----------



## Steve94 (2 Dec 2013)

I'm guessing the reason why they are so backed up is that they made all their selections for every BMQ in January. So that's probably about 240 recruits they'd have to call/paperwork/travel. You'd think they wouldn't be this behind just before the holiday?


----------



## TKelite (2 Dec 2013)

Who Knows maybe they are right one schedule!  I read a post earlier from DAA that stated CFRC's would be getting all of their calls done before the Christmas leave, which makes sense.


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

I truly figure THEY will call me when they want me. I know I am "in". It is just "formality" now.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (2 Dec 2013)

Called CFRC Halifax today: 

"Last name? First name? Please hold a second... Call us in a week if you don't hear from us by then."

"Thank you!?"

I hope that means I'm getting a call this week, banking on it.  ???

What did you guys ask/say to get them to cough up your unofficial offers? I'd like to try it out next Monday if I'm left hanging until then.


----------



## marinemech (2 Dec 2013)

i am in the same boat, i know i am in. just waiting for all the dates


----------



## TKelite (2 Dec 2013)

When I call the CFRC I just ask for a status update on my application and they tell me what they want to tell me lol!


----------



## EME Hopeful (2 Dec 2013)

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> Called CFRC Halifax today:
> 
> "Last name? First name? Please hold a second... Call us in a week if you don't hear from us by then."
> 
> ...



I don't want to get your hopes up, but I had an extremely similar experience when I called in.  A couple of days later I got called and was offered a position.  I asked for an update and the guy at the front desk offered up "When was the last time we called you"  and when I told him about 2 months go he replied "The log shows that there was activity in your file today, hang in there for a call"

I'm sure you don't have to try very hard, as they probably don't want to deal with the same people calling in over and over again for the same question.


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Mine went like this

"Dialed, Press "0" to get to front desk"

"Answered"

Me: Hello sir, I haven't heard anything for a month or so, so I thought I would call for a status update.

RC: Not a problem, do you have your service number or can I have your name?

Me: Jason Culp and info provided

RC: Thank you but my computer is running awful slow today please bare with me.

RC: *5min later* OK Jason you need to speak to *this other guy*

Me: OK

RC: transfers me to other guy

RC: Other guy answers " Hi Jason yes we have found something on your file.

Me: Ah crap! What do I have to fix now?

RC: Haha know, you do not need to fix anything. We are just processing the paperwork for offers and you didn't hear it from *the other guy* but you have an offer coming either today or tomorrow.

Me: Oh OK thank you! You had me going there. I will look forward to hearing from you.

Byfromschool - It went like that.


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Mine went like this
> 
> "Dialed, Press "0" to get to front desk"
> 
> ...


----------



## ComDvr13 (2 Dec 2013)

How many BMQs are there per month/year?

I'm waiting for a call to schedule interview, medical, physical evaluation..

Hoping to get on some time next year before April. Sooner the better really

I thought there were only a few BMQs a year but beginning to think that's incorrect?
 More like 8-9+?


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

As far as I understand it. They are run throughout the year. Some advertised on cflrs website and some not. An actual number I do not know. This January is starting a new course each week.


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (2 Dec 2013)

Thanks guys. Don't worry; my hopes have been up for a long time now!


----------



## justsomeotherguy (2 Dec 2013)

I don't understand why we are so excited. They're going to tear gas us and yell at us a lot.


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

I know Chorn. I have been thinking the same thing lately.....


----------



## marinemech (2 Dec 2013)

Fear Junkies maybe? 

we love the fact that we are being given the opportunity to serve our county?


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Marinetech - I will say a big amen to that


----------



## justsomeotherguy (2 Dec 2013)

Too right marinemech. Wouldn't say given though. I think we all had to earn the right to be trained to serve. None of us are ready to serve yet. That's what the next year is all about.

Let's do it.


----------



## Hattie56 (2 Dec 2013)

You guys are awesome ;D


----------



## marinemech (2 Dec 2013)

ComDvr13 said:
			
		

> How many BMQs are there per month/year?
> 
> I'm waiting for a call to schedule interview, medical, physical evaluation..
> 
> ...


 Last Year I think they ran nearly 20 BMQ alone


----------



## mrjasonc (2 Dec 2013)

Hattie56 said:
			
		

> You guys are awesome ;D



Thank you


----------



## Scott (2 Dec 2013)

Marinemech, find the shift button and make proper use of it. This is the last time I am asking. 

Scott
Staff


----------



## DAA (3 Dec 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> Last Year I think they ran nearly 20 BMQ alone



More like 48...


----------



## Hattie56 (3 Dec 2013)

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> Called CFRC Halifax today:
> 
> "Last name? First name? Please hold a second... Call us in a week if you don't hear from us by then."
> 
> ...



That's better then what I got lol. I just got "no sorry, no update has been made  to your file"  but, that was last week.


----------



## ComDvr13 (3 Dec 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> More like 48...



Thats potentially good news. I thought I had to wait for say, april, explicitly. Hopefully they're hiring my trades in the new year sometime.


----------



## mrjasonc (3 Dec 2013)

Just got my call. AVS Tech January 20th BMQ!


----------



## marinemech (3 Dec 2013)

Congratulations, mrjasonc have fun


----------



## mrjasonc (3 Dec 2013)

Thank you marinemech


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (3 Dec 2013)

Nice mrjasonc!


----------



## mrjasonc (3 Dec 2013)

Best of luck to all those still waiting!


----------



## Steve94 (4 Dec 2013)

I finally got the "official" call!!! January 13th BMQ, Infantry!!!


----------



## mrjasonc (4 Dec 2013)

Congrats Steve94! I will look forward to supporting your efforts!!


----------



## Wallys28 (4 Dec 2013)

Steve94 said:
			
		

> I finally got the "official" call!!! January 13th BMQ, Infantry!!!



Congrats I will see you there, Infantry as well for me.


----------



## Steve94 (5 Dec 2013)

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Congrats Steve94! I will look forward to supporting your efforts!!



Thanks mrjasonc! Best of luck to you!



			
				Wallys28 said:
			
		

> Congrats I will see you there, Infantry as well for me.



I don't know about you, but I am looking forward to BMQ in the winter! I doubt it will be as cold as Northern Manitoba, and the best part is there's no bloody mosquitoes!


----------



## SMG III (5 Dec 2013)

Does the RC ever show up a a private number? I slept in and missed a call today  :-\

But I can't get any info obviously cause the number didn't show up..


----------



## Steve94 (5 Dec 2013)

SMG said:
			
		

> Does the RC ever show up a a private number? I slept in and missed a call today  :-\
> 
> But I can't get any info obviously cause the number didn't show up..



I highly doubt it would have been the RC, if it was they would have more than likely left you a message. But if you're still concerned call the number, if not call your RC and ask for a update on your file.


----------



## SMG III (5 Dec 2013)

I don't have a call plan for my phone, so therefore, no answering machine. As well as the fact I NEVER get phone calls, I was a little freaked.
(Also, as I said, the number didn't show up.. otherwise I wouldn't have needed to post here)
But I do plan to call for an update soon.


----------



## DAA (5 Dec 2013)

SMG said:
			
		

> I don't have a call plan for my phone, so therefore, no answering machine. As well as the fact I NEVER get phone calls, I was a little freaked.
> (Also, as I said, the number didn't show up.. otherwise I wouldn't have needed to post here)
> But I do plan to call for an update soon.



I always recommend to call back about a week after you have been told you were Merit Listed, just to make sure you were merit listed.


----------



## SMG III (5 Dec 2013)

Which will be tomorrow! 
That was my plan.  k:


----------



## DAA (5 Dec 2013)

SMG said:
			
		

> Which will be tomorrow!
> That was my plan.  k:



Don't wait too long.  Next round of selections is on Monday!!!


----------



## SMG III (5 Dec 2013)

:APC: TO THE PHONE


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (5 Dec 2013)

I got the call... while working today blowing leaves, with ear muffs on. I will call back tomorrow morning at 10:00. They do leave messages!


----------



## JorgSlice (5 Dec 2013)

SMG said:
			
		

> Does the RC ever show up a a private number? I slept in and missed a call today  :-\
> 
> But I can't get any info obviously cause the number didn't show up..



Sometimes it just shows up as 'Canadian Forces' sometimes it'll be "CFRC <city here>"

Just match the ph# to the one on the internet.


----------



## DAA (5 Dec 2013)

BYFROMSCHOOL said:
			
		

> I got the call... while working today blowing leaves, with ear muffs on. I will call back tomorrow morning at 10:00. They do leave messages!



Don't leave it too long.  There are "time limits" involved.....


----------



## SMG III (5 Dec 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Sometimes it just shows up as 'Canadian Forces' sometimes it'll be "CFRC <city here>"
> 
> Just match the ph# to the one on the internet.



As I mentioned twice before, the number DID NOT show up.

I wouldn't be asking about it if I could simply phone them back.


----------



## marinemech (5 Dec 2013)

When in doubt, call the toll free number. I had a few cases myself, where the number was private, but most of the time it was a 902-XXX-XXXX showing on the Call Display


----------



## KerryBlue (5 Dec 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Don't wait too long.  Next round of selections is on Monday!!!



Selections for open positions or selections to continue the recruiting process to fill open positions(I.E medical, interview a la new system)?


----------



## SMG III (5 Dec 2013)

marinemech said:
			
		

> When in doubt, call the toll free number. I had a few cases myself, where the number was private, but most of the time it was a 902-XXX-XXXX showing on the Call Display



Well I woke up to a notification that I got a missed call from a Private Number. I checked the call log and it didn't show up, because there was no number to display.
I called the RC a few times today to no avail so I'm gonna call tomorrow morning anyway.

Chances are it wasn't them, but I never get phone calls even from solicitors, so it stands out when my phone does ring.
I'm calling to check my status regardless, so my OP was just curiosity.


----------



## DAA (5 Dec 2013)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Selections for open positions or selections to continue the recruiting process to fill open positions(I.E medical, interview a la new system)?



For OPEN positions.....


----------



## KerryBlue (5 Dec 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> For OPEN positions.....



Any idea when selections for further processing will take place.


----------



## DAA (5 Dec 2013)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Any idea when selections for further processing will take place.



If I understand your question correctly, there are NO such thing as "selections for further processing".  Your CFRC will either process you or they won't.  The only time the term "selection" is used, is once you have completed the entire recruiting process, been Merit Listed and ready to be offered a position.


----------



## ComDvr13 (5 Dec 2013)

Hey DAA,

I just called my local CFRC and the nice lady on the other end said that they are waiting for basically.._IDK, permission?, the go ahead?, whatever you will_... to go ahead and start calling people to arrange medicals and interviews. 

This is based on my application (CFAT completed). The current applications wont be selected probably until the new year to book medical, interviews, and she answered that background checks aren't even processing when I asked. Also the applications will be sorted into a kind of "needs-of-CAF-based" pile as to when people will get there calls, kind of a who and when. She gave me nothing more exact than that, my wording is simply horrendous  : .

Also she said I basically qualified for every trade, while Cbt Engr is closed they'll continue processing me for infantry.

Now I know not to expect a call anytime soon but is there anything you can clear up here as to what to expect in the new year? As to their "go-ahead" to start booking interviews and medicals - whose giving them the go ahead btw? Or regarding even beginning Background checks? I know they're wrapping up for the holiday season so this all makes sense, I'd just like to rest peacefully until I receive a call.

When do they shut down for winter? Dec. 15th..? 20th? When do they reopen? Should I call in the new year?

How about this order of operations pending who they'll call and when? 

Haha, im freaking out here man I just want a job offer


----------



## BYFROMSCHOOL (5 Dec 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Don't leave it too long.  There are "time limits" involved.....



Wish I had seen the missed call/message before the offices closed today. A Corporal called me at 15:22. I was finished work at 16:15.  :facepalm: I do plan to call when they open tomorrow.


----------



## KerryBlue (5 Dec 2013)

CbtDvr13 said:
			
		

> Hey DAA,
> 
> I just called my local CFRC and the nice lady on the other end said that they are waiting for basically.._IDK, permission?, the go ahead?, whatever you will_... to go ahead and start calling people to arrange medicals and interviews.
> 
> ...



See this is what they told me as well, except my background check has already been processed/finished(I think). We shall see in the near future.


----------



## DAA (5 Dec 2013)

CbtDvr13 said:
			
		

> Hey DAA,
> I just called my local CFRC and the nice lady on the other end said that they are waiting for basically.._IDK, permission?, the go ahead?, whatever you will_... to go ahead and start calling people to arrange medicals and interviews.
> This is based on my application (CFAT completed). The current applications wont be selected probably until the new year to book medical, interviews, and she answered that background checks aren't even processing when I asked. Also the applications will be sorted into a kind of "needs-of-CAF-based" pile as to when people will get there calls, kind of a who and when. She gave me nothing more exact than that, my wording is simply horrendous  : .
> Also she said I basically qualified for every trade, while Cbt Engr is closed they'll continue processing me for infantry.
> ...



Cbt Engr and Infantry are both OPEN for next year, so you should be processed for BOTH but at a lower priority!!!

How your respective CFRC processes their files, is entirely up to them but at this time of the year, some occupations and or entry plans do take precedence (ie; ROTP, AVS Tech to name a few).  They have been given some sort of direction/guidance with regards to new applications but as far as I understand it, it really shouldn't have a huge impact on how they manage the current applications they already have, so it should be business as usual.

Other than that, applications are generally always processed based on the needs of the CF and just what the recruiting priority of the day is, which can change on short notice.

What's funny, is your the second person out of BC to mention something like this and another one out of Ottawa.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88342/post-1273975.html#msg1273975


----------



## KerryBlue (5 Dec 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> What's funny, is your the second person out of BC to mention something like this and another one out of Ottawa.
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/88342/post-1273975.html#msg1273975



I'm starting to think its the wording the recruiters are using to tell us. They're making it seem like the process is entirely changing when in actuality its not. I don't know that's my two cents.


----------



## DAA (5 Dec 2013)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> I'm starting to think its the wording the recruiters are using to tell us. They're making it seem like the process is entirely changing when in actuality its not. I don't know that's my two cents.



I'd be more inclined to think that the Recruiters just don't know what they are suppose to do next........


----------



## ComDvr13 (5 Dec 2013)

While I find this both frustrating and hilarious thank you for your comments DAA. Gives me hope I wont be one of those 3 year case files...but one never knows

EDIT: Hey DAA, sorry, when you say next year are you talking fiscal (April), or just regular ol' Januharry


----------



## Scott (5 Dec 2013)

CbtDvr13 said:
			
		

> While I find this both frustrating and hilarious thank you for your comments DAA. Gives me hope I wont be one of those 3 year case files...but one never knows



Sweet chocolate Christ, you applied on the 15th of November. If you're getting this wound up barely three weeks in...

Relax, for Pete's sake. Relax!


----------



## ComDvr13 (5 Dec 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> Sweet chocolate Christ, you applied on the 15th of November. If you're getting this wound up barely three weeks in...
> 
> Relax, for Pete's sake. Relax!



Its been going through my head for the last 2 years or so. Finally was in a position to apply, I haven't been comfortable not knowing in the past, working on it in the present


----------



## BeyondTheNow (5 Dec 2013)

CbtDvr13 said:
			
		

> Its been going through my head for the last 2 years or so. Finally was in a position to apply, I haven't been comfortable not knowing in the past, working on it in the present



I'm a wee bit of a control freak. 'A' personalitied, go get'er, a planner, assertive, like to be in control when at all possible. NOT being in control is very difficult for me by nature. If I have gained nothing else but this during my application process--it's to have recognized the need to just 'let go' and accept that things are out of my control, period, and I need to roll with the punches. (Don't get me wrong, I still suck at it; but at least I understand it a lot more now.)

Hopefully your process will not be years in the making. But it case it DOES end up being 1, or 2+yrs. (like mine), you will only drive yourself crazy if you're constantly waiting for the next call, or wondering when such-and-such will be booked, or why so-and-so has been contacted and/or is farther ahead in their process than you are, why your MCC/file manager told you it would be x-amount of days/weeks for whatever, but it hasn't happened yet, etc. Yes, please relax. Breathe. Read. Sleep. Work. Play sports. Take up a new hobby. Whatever. Just have fun and enjoy this time.


----------



## SMG III (6 Dec 2013)

I've called a few times to check my status.. Both yesterday and today, to no avail. I've been to the Ottawa RC enough to know that there's always a lot of people around :-/


----------



## KerryBlue (6 Dec 2013)

SMG said:
			
		

> I've called a few times to check my status.. Both yesterday and today, to no avail. I've been to the Ottawa RC enough to know that there's always a lot of people around :-/



Yeah they're not the greatest when it come to answering phones, returning emails and voice mails. If you can just go in, I've always found it easier then trying to call them and get a status update. Walk in to the scheduling cell and usually the guy manning the front desk can tell you what you need to know.


----------



## flatlander13 (6 Dec 2013)

SMG said:
			
		

> I've called a few times to check my status.. Both yesterday and today, to no avail. I've been to the Ottawa RC enough to know that there's always a lot of people around :-/



Adding to what Kerry said, it may appear like there are lot's of people around, but remember that doesn't always mean that those individuals are available or in a position to assist you. Keep in touch about the status of your application, but calling every day won't make your offer come any sooner and will only stress you out. I went about 6 months with no concrete updates and things have worked out in the end. Good luck!!


----------



## SMG III (6 Dec 2013)

I'm calling every day because I haven't gotten a response yet. I WANT to find out my status.


----------



## KerryBlue (6 Dec 2013)

SMG said:
			
		

> I'm calling every day because I haven't gotten a response yet. I WANT to find out my status.



Try calling this number 613 992 3038, its the phone number for the scheduling cell of CFRC Ottawa, When presented with the options press whatever number it is when its asking if you are calling to book an appointment, this will get you through to the front desk. From there I seem to always get a response.


----------



## ComDvr13 (6 Dec 2013)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> I'm a wee bit of a control freak. 'A' personalitied, go get'er, a planner, assertive, like to be in control when at all possible. NOT being in control is very difficult for me by nature. If I have gained nothing else but this during my application process--it's to have recognized the need to just 'let go' and accept that things are out of my control, period, and I need to roll with the punches. (Don't get me wrong, I still suck at it; but at least I understand it a lot more now.)
> 
> Hopefully your process will not be years in the making. But it case it DOES end up being 1, or 2+yrs. (like mine), you will only drive yourself crazy if you're constantly waiting for the next call, or wondering when such-and-such will be booked, or why so-and-so has been contacted and/or is farther ahead in their process than you are, why your MCC/file manager told you it would be x-amount of days/weeks for whatever, but it hasn't happened yet, etc. Yes, please relax. Breathe. Read. Sleep. Work. Play sports. Take up a new hobby. Whatever. Just have fun and enjoy this time.



Yeah, word. I have plenty of time to improve my fitness levels before joining at least.. Maybe hit the shooting range a few more times for fun. Maybe take a few courses. I teach scuba so maybe I'll start trying to do that more too. 

I live in Victoria, well Esquimalt really but the CFRC is Victoria. I know they will process army applicants obviously but do naval applications take precedence do you think? I doubt it, Im just curious.

Also, will CFRC be changed to CAFRC? Anyone?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (6 Dec 2013)

CbtDvr13 said:
			
		

> ... I know they will process army applicants obviously but do naval applications take precedence do you think? I doubt it, Im just curious.



I'll let someone in Recruiting answer definitively. As far as I know, things are a first-come/first-served basis in terms of processing, but that is strictly an assumption based on what I've heard/read.


----------



## SMG III (6 Dec 2013)

UPDATE

Recruiting centre: CFRC Ottawa
Regular/ Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade choice 1: Artillery
Trade choice 2: Infantry
Trade choice 3: Armoured
Online Application Date: 27/03/13
Application Sent To North Bay: 09/04/13
First contact: 08/07/13
Dropped off Form: 09/07/13
Security Forms 330-60: 05/08/13
CFAT: 28/08/13
TSD: 28/08/13 
Interview: 03/10/13
Medical: 03/10/13
Medical Clearance: 29/11/13
Merit Listed: WAITING
Position offered: Waiting
Enrollment/swearing in: Waiting
BMQ: Waiting

Yup, turns out I'm not Merit Listed after all.

Even though the NCM that was at the desk last week checked his computer, took 2 mins doing so, and said "Yup, you're Merit Listed, wait for a call."

Thanks for lying! 

Really disheartened right now  :trainwreck:

Guess I'm no longer waiting for the call..


----------



## Matt_k (6 Dec 2013)

When I was merit listed it was an actual formal letter mailed to my address, not over the phone. I take it you did not receive that?

Edit: Sorry to hear that though


----------



## flatlander13 (6 Dec 2013)

Matt_k said:
			
		

> When I was merit listed it was an actual formal letter mailed to my address, not over the phone. I take it you did not receive that?



Not everybody does. In my entire application process, I didn't receive any communication by mail, so each case is different. Just mean to say if you don't receive something in the mail, don't freak out. SMG, sorry to hear they got your hopes up, hang in there!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Dec 2013)

SMG said:
			
		

> UPDATE
> 
> Recruiting centre: CFRC Ottawa
> Regular/ Reserve: Regular
> ...



Quit spamming the board and go have a beer.

Try relax FFS.


----------



## DAA (6 Dec 2013)

There is no "standard" on how an applicant is "told" they are Merit Listed.  Some of you receive letters in the mail (ask MedTech45 how that letter turned out) and some are told on the spot.

I will say it once again...........

If you have been told that you have been "Merit Listed", you need to call back about a week later to "confirm" that you have in fact been merit listed.  It's definitely not a simple process on the part of your CFRC, so in some cases, it can take a few days.

Call back and reconfirm, that all your processing requirements and obligations on your part have been met and that you are in fact Merit Listed!!!!


----------



## May123 (6 Dec 2013)

i found the best way to see how long you are in progress was to look online and log in to your GC key. It may not be updated but its a good start.

https://clegc-gckey.gc.ca/j/eng/l?ReqID=RA3A56948DB464F07BAC68880C8B448B945D7132A


----------



## SMG III (6 Dec 2013)

I checked today and I'm not, but I was just annoyed. Yes I know it's not perfect, but why tell me I am when I'm not?


----------



## DAA (6 Dec 2013)

SMG said:
			
		

> I checked today and I'm not, but I was just annoyed. Yes I know it's not perfect, but why tell me I am when I'm not?



Your definitely not the first person and probably won't be the last to have such an experience.

Now aren't you glad you took my previous advice?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/112942/post-1274669.html#msg1274669


----------



## SMG III (6 Dec 2013)

Yeah, I know. Just a bit of a let down is all. I'm alright now.

Worse things going on in my life unfortunately, tends to make smaller things a bigger deal.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (6 Dec 2013)

SMG said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know. Just a bit of a let down is all. I'm alright now.
> 
> Worse things going on in my life unfortunately, tends to make smaller things a bigger deal.



Don't feel too bad. I was told by the MCC who interviewed me the first time that I was "never going to make it" to where I am now--He all but told me to give up. So don't let things get you down. It could have been an honest mistake.


----------



## SMG III (6 Dec 2013)

Yeah, I understand that now that I'm calmer.

As I said, I'm stressed out enough about other things that when something else comes along it just piles up, y'know?


----------



## BeyondTheNow (6 Dec 2013)

SMG said:
			
		

> Yeah, I understand that now that I'm calmer.
> 
> As I said, I'm stressed out enough about other things that when something else comes along it just piles up, y'know?



Understandable. We all have stressors in life. (What seems inconsequential to you may seem overwhelming to another, and vice versa.) Just try to keep things in perspective and not tick off the MODs here in the mean-time  

If you need to chat, send me a PM. I can't guarantee I'll have any ground-breaking advice to offer, but I don't mind listening.


----------



## SMG III (6 Dec 2013)

Aha, I'm sure there are worse things than being banned from a forum.

But I'm a good boy!  :cdnsalute:

Dealing with a death atm, so keeping my sanity is a difficulty.


----------



## KerryBlue (7 Dec 2013)

SMG said:
			
		

> I checked today and I'm not, but I was just annoyed. Yes I know it's not perfect, but why tell me I am when I'm not?



Seems like standard practice for CFRC Ottawa to tell recruits things that aren't true...... :facepalm:


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Dec 2013)

Did it ever occur to you that this guy simply made a mistake?


----------



## KerryBlue (7 Dec 2013)

It has occurred to me, but I'm going through CFRC Ottawa as well as SMG and compared to Toronto it is night and day. DAA can maybe a-test to some of the issues I've been having with Ottawa. But to me it seems common practice for them to either exaggerate the truth, or not be entirely forthcoming. 

I understand that recruiting centers are dealing with hundred's of people daily, and they can't predict the future of recruiting demand. But Ottawa has a tendency, in my view at least of getting recruits hopes up with information they know to be false.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Dec 2013)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> But Ottawa has a tendency, in my view at least of getting recruits hopes up with information they know to be false.



Note to File:

The lab rats appear to have stumbled onto the unadvertised "CFAT Part 2 - Aggravation Threshold Test."  

Interestingly, rather than recognizing it as testing their ability to deal with the routine but mindless military bureaucracy that it was designed to simulate, some are attributing it to active maliciousness within individual Recruiting Centres -- as though such initiative existed.

That such a process could produce completely unsubstantiated and out-to-lunch assessments suggests that this _may_ be a useful test for potential Intelligence personnel.

Recommend passing the "CFAT 2" file to the Training Development chimpanzees for further study    :nod:


----------



## KerryBlue (7 Dec 2013)

Journeyman, I'm really not aggravated or impatient at all(well maybe a little, exam season and all). I did not intend to indicate that the RC was doing it on purpose or maliciously as you are implying. 
I've dealt with both Ottawa and Toronto, and while dealing with Toronto last year it was much more straight forward and easy to get through the process. When I called they would tell me everything, and the answers I would get would be standardized regardless of who at the RC I spoke to. 
When it comes to Ottawa, every time I call or go in to speak to someone it's a different answer. Person A is saying one thing, B another and C something completely off the path from the other two. If I was give one honest answer by someone, I wouldn't be here posting this right now. 

But SMG, me and I believe I've seen a few others have been led astray by recruiters at Ottawa and I recall a Sgt. at an Ottawa reserve unit telling me about how he can get people to his reserve unit but the RC at Ottawa usually ends up losing them for him. 

I appreciate your spin on things though, it made for a good laugh.  :nod:


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Dec 2013)

KerryBlue said:
			
		

> Journeyman, I'm really not aggravated or impatient at all(well maybe a little, exam season and all). I did not intend to indicate that the RC was doing it on purpose or maliciously as you are implying.





			
				KerryBlue said:
			
		

> But Ottawa has a tendency, in my view at least of getting recruits hopes up with information they know to be false.



You need to choose your words carefully then, because you absolutely indicated they are doing it on purpose.


----------



## KerryBlue (7 Dec 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You need to choose your words carefully then, because you absolutely indicated they are doing it on purpose.



Granted looking at it the way I can see how my choice of words can be misconstrued. I'll revise that statement, they may not have the mens rea when it comes to giving recruits information that may or may not be either entirely wrong or wholly wrong, but they do show the actus rea.


----------



## SMG III (7 Dec 2013)

My only question is, why did the NCM look it up on the computer for two minutes checking on my status and tell me I was Merit Listed. Would it not say my file was in progress or something? I doubt it would be hard to decipher yes or no.


----------



## mrjasonc (7 Dec 2013)

I have always wondered if we were told we were merit listed we actually were. Yet a "hiccup" was then found and therefore taken off the list. Perhaps for the time the NCM check you were indeed on. Then for whatever reasoning (perhaps yet to be disclosed to you) you were removed..... Maybe?


----------



## SMG III (7 Dec 2013)

Maybe.. But I checked and everything was in, no issue, application is still in progress.


----------



## runormal (7 Dec 2013)

SMG said:
			
		

> Maybe.. But I checked and everything was in, no issue, application is still in progress.



It happens man. It is an odd situation based on what I've read but it happens. I have had courses that I was supposed to go on get cancelled or the spots taken away just days before they were supposed to happen. I've also been told I didn't get loaded on a course days before it was supposed to happen and I didn't even know the course was happening.  >

Relax, wait out and remember it happens to everyone.


----------



## SMG III (7 Dec 2013)

If I had a nickel for every time someone said "it happens to everyone."


----------



## mrjasonc (8 Dec 2013)

SMG. For what it is worth. A buddy of mine is in Infantry. He was on a plane once headed to Afganastan, they landed and 10 mins later (without getting off) they were on their way home ..... It does happen. EVERYTHING is circumstantial ...


----------



## SMG III (8 Dec 2013)

Aha, sorry, but I couldn't help but laugh.

"Woo let's go do this... why is the plane turning around?"

Damn that must have been a long terrible flight.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Dec 2013)

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> SMG. For what it is worth. A buddy of mine is in Infantry. He was on a plane once headed to Afganastan, they landed and 10 mins later (without getting off) they were on their way home ..... It does happen. EVERYTHING is circumstantial ...



You really can't bullshyte a bullshyter.  

I take it you know nothing of aircraft other than they are craft that fly through the air.


----------



## dangerboy (8 Dec 2013)

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> SMG. For what it is worth. A buddy of mine is in Infantry. He was on a plane once headed to Afganastan, they landed and 10 mins later (without getting off) they were on their way home ..... It does happen. EVERYTHING is circumstantial ...



And was this a Canadian Infantry soldier?  I have heard of and been on many a "on the bus/off the bus" situations but have never heard of a situation like that.  I think someone was pulling your leg.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Dec 2013)

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> SMG. For what it is worth. A buddy of mine is in Infantry. He was on a plane once headed to Afganastan, they landed and 10 mins later (without getting off) they were on their way home ..... It does happen. EVERYTHING is circumstantial ...



Maybe here there is a place called Afghanastan in Maine or something and they went wheels up in Trenton.  

And it is not on the map though, because that is one of the place they are building "_that which shall not be named_".  :Tin-Foil-Hat:





_John_...has a long moustache.  _John_...has a long moustache.


----------



## mrjasonc (8 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You really can't bullshyte a bullshyter.
> 
> I take it you know nothing of aircraft other than they are craft that fly through the air.



Here is the facts:

1- I have not attempted to bullshyte anyone. For what purpose would I try?

2- I was using a story that was told to me to try and help someone in there process.

My friend is stationed in Shilo, Manitoba. Basically it came out as a. "You never really know if you are going anywhere because something like this happened to me".

But you guys by all means continue ....


----------



## Scott (8 Dec 2013)

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Here is the facts:
> 
> 1- I have not attempted to bullshyte anyone. For what purpose would I try?
> 
> ...



1) Lose the 'tude, I am not in the mood, do not make me brood, or I will get rude.

2) I think this might be fallout from something we PMd about? Think about it.

Scott
Staff


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Dec 2013)

mrjasonc said:
			
		

> Here is are the facts:
> 
> 1- I have not attempted to bullshyte anyone. For what purpose would I try?  You weren't bullshitting anyone but you likely got bullshitted.  Wait for it, you'll go running for brass magnets and contour lines before long.   8)
> 
> ...


----------

